# Unable to access samba shares after server reconfig

## gigantor31

Okay, I'll try to explain my issues as brief and to the point as possible.  I'm fairly new to gentoo and linux in general and had a friend who setup a file server/router/firewall on a new box I built.  Now for whatever reason the router of my internal network got hosed - will not work at all.  And since my friend moved away and is essentially not responding to my repeated requests for help and read that having a combined router/FW and file server combined is not secure I have been trying in vain to at least get the file server running again but with little success.

I've shut down the friend configured gentoo internal network that wasn't working, moved everything over to my main (ISP provided) router, and reconfigured the smb.conf file (shown below) to my original (192.168.0.0) lan.  I can browse to the shares that were created; however, I am unable to access them from my Win 7 64 bit Pro pc.

```

[global]

workgroup = badgerland

# printing = cups

# printcap name = cups

# load printers = Yes

map to guest = Bad User

show add printer wizard = Yes

wins support = yes

name resolve order = wins bcast host lmhosts

dns proxy = no

encrypt passwords = yes

#passdb backend = smbpasswd

oplocks = no

kernel oplocks = no

level2 oplocks = no

lock directory = /var/lock

server string = cmansrvr

netbios name = cmansrvr

security = user

hosts allow = 192.168.1.0/24

interfaces = lo eth0

preferred master = yes

local master = yes

os level = 33

domain master = yes

domain logons = no

[homes]

comment = Home Directories

valid users = %S

read only = No

browseable = No

[Documents]

comment = Document Storage

path = /mnt/archive/documents

read only = No

valid users = root

guest ok = No

browseable = Yes

[Media]

comment = Media File Archive

path = /mnt/archive/media

read only = No

valid users = root

guest ok = no

browseable = Yes

[Archives]

comment = System Backups

path = /mnt/archive/backups

read only = No

valid users = root

guest ok = no

browseable = Yes

[Messy Drive]

comment = Temporary Working Space & Short Term Storage

path = /mnt/archive/messy_drive

read only = No

valid users = root, @friends

browseable = Yes

[Installs]

comment = Install Archive

path = /mnt/archive/installs

read only = No

valid users = root, @friends

browseable = Yes

[Websites]

comment = Website Folders

path = /mnt/archive/websites

read only = No

valid users = root

guest ok = no

browseable = Yes

[logon]

comment = logon script share

path = /mnt/archive/logonserver

read only = Yes

guest ok = yes

browseable = no

write list = root

```

It's difficult to exactly make sense of how my friend created a logon script batch file which mapped the shares but since I cannot access the any of the shares that is a moot point at this time.

I've spent most of yesterday looking over the support forums and samba documentation but to no avail.  I desperately need to access these share without losing the share altogether which I presume can be done; however, I currently stuck and need assistance.

----------

## cwr

I had a long, vicious fight with Windows 7 and Samba recently; the problem turned out to be

Windows firewalling and exportable directory permissions.

Turn off your Windows firewall (the machine I was trying to connect to had _two_ firewalls,

btw.) as a temporary measure, and make sure that the directory you are trying to reach is

public and acessible.  Once you've got access, tighten permissions until something breaks.

I can't really give you any more advice, since that's the only time I've tried to access a

Windows box, and I don't think I'll be using that system again - I don't have a complete

record of what I tried.

Good luck - Will

----------

## gigantor31

Forgive me if I misread your response, but I should have made this more clear: I cannot access my samba shares on the linux box, not the the other way around.

----------

## gigantor31

I was able to finally get my friend to assist me with this.  It turns out my dhcp and firewall config files were mis-configured.  I'm up and running now.  Close thread.  Thank you.

----------

